# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ajouter une barre de dfilement ScrollBar dans mon JTextArea

## kiminfor

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment rajouter une barre de dfilement ScrollBar dans mon JTextArea ?

Je veux afficher du texte qui s'agrandit au cours de l'excution de l'application dans le JTextArea et je veux que ce dernier affiche tout le texte.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## natha

Bonjour,

Cf. http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ing/index.html

Et plus particulirement => http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...crollpane.html

----------


## kiminfor

J'ai rencontr des difficults pour crer mon JTextArea avec une ScrollBar.

Je ne comprends pas le problme, j'ai pourtant copi le code tel qu'indiqu dans le tutoriel ( http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutori.../textarea.html )


```

```

Et cela aprs avoir pos sur le JContentPanel, un composant JTextArea (nomm : textArea) et un JScrollPane (nomm:scrollPane)

Mon texte dynamique ne s'affiche toujours pas entirement dans le JTextArea.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## kiminfor

C'est bon c'est rgl:


```

```

 :;):

----------


## natha

```
jContentPane.setLayout(null);
```

Mettre un layout null n'est pas indiqu :
1. Ca donne l'impression de simplifier mais a simplifie juste le dveloppement initial (la maintenance s'en voit d'autant complexifie)
2. C'est ingrable pour les redimensionnements
3. C'est pas fait pour a
4. Aucun dveloppeur Swing expriment ne fait a (sauf cas particulier qui reprsente 1% des cas maximum).



```

```

Il est beaucoup plus propre et beaucoup plus maintenable de coder une mthode initComponents() appele dans le constructeur qui construira tous les composants utiles au panel et le panel lui-mme.

----------


## ReaM

```

```

C'est simplement gnr par VisualEditor sous Eclipse, il ne faut pas lui en vouloir  :;):

----------

